# how do you pull tads out of bromeliads?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
i have quite a few tads in my immitator tank and in my lamasi, i wanted to pull them out, but the plants are planted and dont' want to uproot them to flush them out, i was thinking of using a turkey baster, what you guys think?

thanks,
Julio


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A turkey baster works very well. Ive used that in the past, now I just let the parents raise them. Parent raised = bigger tads = bigger froglets.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> A turkey baster works very well. Ive used that in the past, now I just let the parents raise them. Parent raised = bigger tads = bigger froglets.


i have actually had the opposite results, i usually raise the tads in a large water volume with better water quaility that yields bigger tads and bigger froglets.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

zBrinks said:


> Parent raised = bigger tads = bigger froglets.


As Julio mentioned - not always.

Here is an older thread which I show side-by-side comparisons of froglets reared at the same time - one outside of the tank, one in the tank by the parents.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18266


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

for me, larger volume of water, tad bites and _surprisingly _communal rearing = larger froglets.

non-obligate egg feeders raising their own = tiny froglets. Sometimes with variabilis/imis/intermed the froglet is so tiny they feed only on springs initially.

It's not 100%, but just my observation and a generalization.

Not that it is a bad thing either, because with time I could no longer distinguish who was a froglet I pulled from a tank and who was in a tub.

S


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn,

What do you consider a "large volume of water" to raise imi tads? How many imi tads would you raise together communally?

Thanks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am currently using 2.5 gal tanks for 6-8 thumbnail tads. About 2/3rd full. A few almond leaves and some aquatic greens for 'food', biomass ect.

For bassleri and terribs, I'm keeping 12-15 tads in each. 

I also use individual containers, 'medium/lg' solo cups. Not sure on the size I'm afraid but one per cup is all I do there.

sorry for the hijack

[and yes a turkey baster is a good choice]


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

shawn,
are you running any filtration in the 2.5 gallon tanks?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Shawn.

The 2.5 gallon tanks are what I'm using to raise my azureus tads, one spawn of 5-7 eggs per tank. I have a small air driven sponge filter and a heater in mine. I've been thinking about using it for my imi tads. Although I'm not as lucky as you with the 6-8 tads per tank


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> zBrinks said:
> 
> 
> > Parent raised = bigger tads = bigger froglets.
> ...


The imi froglets I let the parents raise morph out way smaller than the ones I keep in tubs and feed, however they seem to catch up real fast, for whatever reason.


----------

